# No HDMI-Output with Kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

## AgBr

We upated to 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 lately as the previous used 2.6.34 was removed from portage. We now do not get any video signal on HDMI anymore. VGA does work fine. I'd much appreciate  any suggestions as to where to look for a solution. Dmesg output and  the kernel config are appended below.

Many thanks for looking into this

Ulli

I've shortend the dmesg output a bit from some parts I considered boring

```

Linux version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 (root@gandalf) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 28 14:07:02 CET 2010

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009b000 (usable)

 [....]

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

DMI present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x1000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

[...]

Allocated new RAMDISK: 00100000 - 00390380

Move RAMDISK from 0000000037d5f000 - 0000000037fef37f to 00100000 - 0039037f

ACPI: RSDP 000f95e0 00024 (v02 ACPIAM)

ACPI: XSDT b7c80100 0005C (v01 072009 XSDT1911 20090720 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: FACP b7c80290 000F4 (v04 072009 FACP1911 20090720 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DSDT b7c80440 07237 (v02  CTGAO CTGAO102 00000102 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS b7c8e000 00040

ACPI: APIC b7c80390 0006C (v02 072009 APIC1911 20090720 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: MCFG b7c80400 0003C (v01 072009 OEMMCFG  20090720 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: OEMB b7c8e040 00072 (v01 072009 OEMB1911 20090720 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: HPET b7c8a440 00038 (v01 072009 OEMHPET  20090720 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: GSCI b7c8e0c0 02024 (v01 072009 GMCHSCI  20090720 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: SSDT b7c905c0 004F0 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

4228MB HIGHMEM available.

891MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 37bfe000

  low ram: 0 - 37bfe000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00037bfe

  HighMem  0x00037bfe -> 0x00140000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009b

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000b7c80

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

On node 0 totalpages: 1014795

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c140f4c0, node_mem_map c14c1200

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3947 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1752 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 222502 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 8457 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 778105 pages, LIFO batch:31

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0xffffffff base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 40

early_res array is doubled to 64 at [12000 - 127ff]

Allocating PCI resources starting at b7e00000 (gap: b7e00000:47000000)

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 13 pages/cpu @c3e00000 s28928 r0 d24320 u1048576

pcpu-alloc: s28928 r0 d24320 u1048576 alloc=1*2097152

pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1004554

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x3, cntxt size 0x240

Subtract (50 early reservations)

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

 [...]

  #49 [00014bf5c0 - 00014bf800]         BOOTMEM

Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00037bfe:00140000)

Memory: 4009768k/5242880k available (2927k kernel code, 49412k reserved, 1242k data, 384k init, 3146248k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff17000 - 0xfffff000   ( 928 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xffc00000 - 0xffe00000   (2048 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf83fe000 - 0xffbfe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf7bfe000   ( 891 MB)

      .init : 0xc1413000 - 0xc1473000   ( 384 kB)

      .data : 0xc12dbcd4 - 0xc1412570   (1242 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc12dbcd4   (2927 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

        RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

        Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

NR_IRQS:512

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2095.190 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4190.38 BogoMIPS (lpj=2095190)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

... version:                2

... bit width:              40

... generic registers:      2

... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             0000000700000003

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20100702

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6500  @ 2.10GHz stepping 0a

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

Initializing CPU#1

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (8380.34 BogoMIPS).

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: not using MMCONFIG

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [GSCI] - 0xCE, should be 0x68 (20100702/tbutils-314)

ACPI: SSDT b7c903c0 001FA (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 001FA (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT b7c902f0 000CC (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 000CC (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

ACPI: No dock devices found.

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[...]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009b000 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000b7c80000 - 00000000b7ffffff 

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

hpet0: 4 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:07: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved

[...]

system 00:0e: [mem 0xfed90000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[...]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 2628k freed

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

msgmni has been set to 1691

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GM45 Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 131068K stolen memory, trimming to 32768K

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

[drm] detected 127M stolen memory, trimming to 32M

[drm] set up 32M of stolen space

[drm:init_ring_common] *ERROR* render ring head not reset to zero ctl 00000000 head 02001000 tail 00000000 start 02001000

[drm:init_ring_common] *ERROR* render ring head forced to zero ctl 00000000 head 00000000 tail 00000000 start 02001000

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

No connectors reported connected with modes

[drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

drm: registered panic notifier

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5go

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.17.1-rc1 Thu. Oct. 29, 11:41:51 PST 2009

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xec00 ctl 0xe880 bmdma 0xe400 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe800 ctl 0xe480 bmdma 0xe408 irq 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xdc00 ctl 0xd880 bmdma 0xd400 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd800 ctl 0xd480 bmdma 0xd408 irq 19

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[...]

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVRTS08, 1.00, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9160314AS, 0001SDM1, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9160314AS      0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVRTS08  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda caddy

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 384k freed

usb 7-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

udev: starting version 151

udevd (797): /proc/797/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/797/oom_score_adj instead.

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ACPI: Invalid active0 threshold

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (30 C)

input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:046D:C315.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-1/7-1:1.0/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0002: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.7-k2

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2010 Intel Corporation.

hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: (unregistered net_device): Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:01:80:78:75:64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 7, PHY: 8, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal

Adding 8024432k swap on /dev/sda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8024432k 

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Most of the (hopefully) irrelevant stuff deleted. If you are missing something here, please let me know.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.35-gentoo-r15

# Thu Jan  6 20:43:25 2011

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TINY_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=16

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PAE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# Networking options

# Network testing

# Device Drivers

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5536 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

```

Last edited by AgBr on Fri Jan 07, 2011 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Can you be more specific? On console or in X? What does "xrandr" output?

----------

## AgBr

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Can you be more specific? On console or in X?

 

I'm sorry, I thought it was obvious. The monitor looses the video signal at boot time right after the kernel is taking over. I just see a screen full of kernel messages before the HDMI-Port is dead.  

 *Quote:*   

> What does "xrandr" output?

 

Can't open display

----------

## chithanh

So only HDMI is affected or all outputs? xrandr will only work from X.

You can try to force on the HDMI output to on using the video=... parameter as described in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModeSetting (this applies to radeon/intel too). To get the proper output name, see the contents of the /sys/class/drm/card0/ directory after the kernel module loads.

Another thing to try would be kernel 2.6.37.

----------

## AgBr

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> So only HDMI is affected or all outputs? 

 

Yes it is. If I plug in a VGA-Cable and restart xdm all is fine.

 *Quote:*   

> xrandr will only work from X.
> 
> You can try to force on the HDMI output to on using the video=... parameter as described in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModeSetting (this applies to radeon/intel too). To get the proper output name, see the contents of the /sys/class/drm/card0/ directory after the kernel module loads.
> 
> Another thing to try would be kernel 2.6.37.

 

I am not sitting at the box right now ( it is some kilometers away). So I can't take a look at the screen. But

# cat /sys/class/drm/card0/card0-DVI-D-1/status

disconnected

suggests that applying a video parameter didn't do the trick.

A snippet from the dmesg-output:

```

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

[drm] detected 127M stolen memory, trimming to 32M

[drm] set up 32M of stolen space

[drm:init_ring_common] *ERROR* render ring head not reset to zero ctl 00000000 head 02001000 tail 00000000 start 020

01000

[drm:init_ring_common] *ERROR* render ring head forced to zero ctl 00000000 head 00000000 tail 00000000 start 020010

00

No connectors reported connected with modes

[drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

drm: registered panic notifier

Slow work thread pool: Starting up

Slow work thread pool: Ready

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

```

----------

## AgBr

Just an update:

We use Kernel 2.6.37 now. And KMS seems to work now. Text consoles 1 to 6 are accessible now and I can switch consoles.

But x-server-1.9.2 still does not work. As I read it from Xorg.0.log despite an error message "(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)" the monitor on DVI1 is detected correctly. Does anybody see from the attached log, why X should not work on that box?[/glsa]

```

[141070.931] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[141070.931] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[141070.931] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686 Gentoo

[141070.931] Current Operating System: Linux sn09-02 2.6.37-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jan 9 23:22:38 CET 2011 i686

[141070.931] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo-blue quite CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

[141070.931] Build Date: 03 January 2011  10:03:17PM

[141070.931]  

[141070.931] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[141070.931]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[141070.931] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[141070.931] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 12 07:40:46 2011

[141070.932] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[141070.932] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[141070.932] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[141070.932] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[141070.932] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[141070.932] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[141070.932] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[141070.932] (==) Automatically adding devices

[141070.932] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[141070.932] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[....]

[141070.932]    Entry deleted from font path.

[141070.932] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[141070.932] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[141070.932] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[141070.932] (II) Loader magic: 0x81fcde0

[141070.933] (II) Module ABI versions:

[141070.933]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[141070.933]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[141070.933]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[141070.933]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[141070.933] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:a0a0:064d rev 7, Mem @ 0xfe400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000c000/8

[141070.933] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:a0a0:064d rev 7, Mem @ 0xfea00000/1048576

[141070.933] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[141070.934] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[141070.934] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141070.934]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[141070.934]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[141070.934]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[141070.934] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[141070.934] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[141070.934] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[141070.934] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[141070.934] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[141070.934] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[141070.934] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[141070.934] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[141070.934] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[141070.934] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141070.934]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[141070.934]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[141070.934]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[141070.934] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[141070.934] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[141070.935] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[141070.935] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141070.935]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[141070.935]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[141070.935] (==) AIGLX enabled

[141070.935] (II) Loading extension GLX

[141070.935] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[141070.935] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[141070.935] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141070.935]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[141070.935]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[141070.935]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[141070.935] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[141070.935] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[141070.936] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[141070.936] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141070.936]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[141070.936]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[141070.936] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[141070.936] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[141070.936] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[141070.936] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141070.936]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[141070.936]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[141070.936] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[141070.936] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[141070.936] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[141070.936] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[141070.936] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[141070.936] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[141070.936] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[141070.937] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141070.937]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.13.0

[141070.937]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[141070.937]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[141070.937] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[141070.937] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[141070.937] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141070.937]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.3.0

[141070.937]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[141070.937]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[141070.937] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[141070.937] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[141070.937] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[141070.937] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[141070.937] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[141070.938] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[141070.938] (++) using VT number 7

[141070.943] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[141070.945] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[141070.945] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[141070.945] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[141070.945] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[141070.945] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[141070.945] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[141070.945] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[141070.945] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[141070.945] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[141070.945] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[141070.945] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[141070.945] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) GM45

[141070.945] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "GM45"

[141070.945] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[141070.945] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[141070.945] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[141070.945] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[141070.961] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[141071.089] (II) intel(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section

[141071.116] (II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section

[141071.143] (II) intel(0): Output TV2 has no monitor section

[141071.175] (II) intel(0): Output VGA2 has no monitor section

[141071.175] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[141071.175] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[...]

[141071.176] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

[141071.176] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[141071.176] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[141071.176] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[...]

[141071.176] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[141071.192] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DVI1

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AIC  Model: 9202  Serial#: 45

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): Year: 2007  Week: 37

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Off

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.659 redY: 0.318   greenX: 0.205 greenY: 0.671

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.154 blueY: 0.092   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): Supported established timings:

[141071.320] (II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

[...]

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Supported standard timings:

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 75  vid: 20353

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 49281

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): #5: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 257 mm

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 24 H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 145 MHz

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Monitor name: E-W19 DVI

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Serial No: 45

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[141071.321] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff00052302922d000000

[141071.321] (II) intel(0):    2511010380291a78aaeba5a85134ab27

[141071.321] (II) intel(0):    175054bfef80714f814f818081c09500

[141071.321] (II) intel(0):    950f010101019a29a0d0518422305098

[141071.321] (II) intel(0):    36009a011100001c000000fd00374c18

[141071.321] (II) intel(0):    500e000a202020202020000000fc0045

[141071.321] (II) intel(0):    2d573139204456490a202020000000ff

[141071.321] (II) intel(0):    0034350a202020202020202020200029

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI1

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[...]

[141071.321] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[141071.348] (II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1

[141071.348] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[...]

[141071.349] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

[141071.349] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[141071.349] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output TV1

[141071.349] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[141071.349] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[141071.349] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[141071.376] (II) intel(0): EDID for output TV2

[141071.376] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[...]

[141071.376] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[141071.376] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output TV2

[141071.376] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[141071.376] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[141071.377] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[141071.409] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA2

[141071.409] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[141071.409] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (doublescan mode not supported)

[...]

[141071.409] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

[141071.409] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[141071.409] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA2

[141071.409] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[141071.409] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Output DVI1 connected

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Output TV1 disconnected

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Output TV2 disconnected

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Output VGA2 disconnected

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x768

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Output DVI1 using initial mode 1024x768

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[141071.410] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[141071.410] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[141071.410] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[141071.410] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[141071.410] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141071.410]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[141071.410]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[141071.410] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[141071.410] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[141071.410] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[141071.410] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[141071.410] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x768 stride 4096, tiled

[141071.420] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[141071.420] (II)         solid

[141071.420] (II)         copy

[141071.420] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[141071.420] (II)         put_image

[141071.420] (II)         get_image

[141071.420] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[141071.420] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[141071.420] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[141071.552] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[141071.552] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[141071.552] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder enabled

[141071.552] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[141071.552] (II) intel(0): [XvMC] xvmc_vld driver initialized.

[141071.552] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[141071.552] (--) RandR disabled

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[141071.552] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[141071.564] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[141071.564] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[141071.564] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[141071.564] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[141071.564] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[141071.565] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so

[141071.565] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[141071.565] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[141071.597] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[141071.597] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[141071.597] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[141071.597] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[141071.597] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[141071.597] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[141071.597]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[141071.597]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[141071.597]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[141071.597] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[141071.597] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[141071.603] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[141071.603] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[141071.603] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[141071.603] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[141071.603] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[141071.603] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[141071.603] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[141071.603] (**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

[141071.628] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[141071.628] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[141071.628] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[141071.628] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[141071.629] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[141071.634] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[141071.634] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[141071.634] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[141071.634] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[141071.634] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[141071.634] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[141071.634] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[141071.634] (**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

[141071.636] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[141071.636] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[141071.636] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[141071.636] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[141071.636] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[141071.645] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[141071.645] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[141071.645] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[141071.645] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[141071.645] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[141071.645] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[141071.645] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[141071.645] (**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

[141071.648] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[141071.648] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[141071.648] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[141071.649] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[141071.649] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[141071.657] (--) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys

[141071.657] (II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[141071.657] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[141071.657] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[141071.657] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[141071.657] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[141071.657] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[141071.657] (**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

[141071.658] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE (/dev/input/event4)

[141071.658] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[141071.658] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: always reports core events

[141071.658] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[141071.665] (--) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found 3 mouse buttons

[141071.665] (--) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found scroll wheel(s)

[141071.665] (--) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found relative axes

[141071.665] (--) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found x and y relative axes

[141071.665] (II) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Configuring as mouse

[141071.665] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[141071.665] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[141071.665] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE" (type: MOUSE)

[141071.665] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[141071.665] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[141071.665] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[141071.665] (**) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[141071.665] (II) PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE: initialized for relative axes.

[141071.665] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE (/dev/input/mouse0)

[141071.665] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[141075.391] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[141083.495] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

```

----------

